# ORV Road Use in Mason County - Sheridan Township



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Required Public Hearing on the ordinance on October 26, 2010 at Sheridan Township Hall. 

No problems forseen (already passed by the Township Board), and it will become effective on 11-26-2010. (YEA, this is the township where I own property.)

Call the township clerk, Marlynn Gulembo, at 231-462-3565 for more information or to request (via e-mail) a copy of the draft ordinance.

One additional Mason County Township, Sherman Township, already has an ORV Ordinance in effect, otherwise I have heard nothing on any other townships in Manistee or Mason Counties--anyone with information, please contact me.

Steve


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I wish them luck.. I can't believe more rural Mich. Counties won't change their laws as well....Tuscola???


----------

